# What's On in Dubai



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

_6th to 26th May_
Dubai 1962 - black & white photographs of Dubai from 1962 - DUCTAC, Mall of the Emirates

_Until 7th May_
Pakistan v Australia - five one day internationals & a Twenty-20 game. Games in Dubai and Abu Dhabi

7th May
Laughter Factory - Courtyard Marriot (Green Community)

_5th - 8th May_
Arabian Travel Market 2009 - Dubai International Convention & Exhibition Centre (Open to non-trade 8th May - Consumer & Careers Day)

_8th May_
Cheese Beach Party - Chi (50% off drinks 8-10pm)

Laughter factory - Aviation Club (Irish Village complex)

_11th May_
An introduction to Thelonious Monk - The Fridge (free)

_13th May_
Laughter Factory - Zinc (Crown Plaza SZR)

_14th May_
Laughter Factory - Players Lounge (Country Club hotel - Bur Dubai_

_Friday 15th May_
Jungle Fever charity ball - Monarch Hotel

_Friday 15th May_
White Collar Fight Night – Habtoor Grand

_18th -25th May_
Dubai Tango Festival - Al Murooj Rotana

_Tuesday 19th - Saturday 30th May_
Umoja – Madinat Jumeirah (South African performers, singers, drummers etc)

_21st May_
Evolution feat. Akon & Fedde Le Grande - The Palladium

22nd May
Nova feat. Armand van Helden - Sanctuary

_Thursday 28th May_
Rhianna - location TBA

_Friday 29th May_
Vertical Marathon at Emirates Towers – charity event for Medecin sans Frontieres :: MSF UAE

SYNF feat Calvin Harris, Alpha

_Sunday 1st November_
Abu Dhabi Grand Prix



*Dubai Community Theatre & Arts Centre, level 2, Mall of the Emirates



*This thread is not for the use of promoters or for advertising. All business postings will be removed. *


----------



## justinmark (Apr 28, 2009)

*dubai entertainment*

thanks for sending information


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I will try and update this weekly. If there are any events that you would like included, please PM me.



-


----------



## BettyBell (Feb 10, 2009)

Do you have any suggestions for a dance club on Thrusday night? Doesn't have to be fancy, just some place with a great DJ and people who want to move their groove thang instead of standing around looking bored-cool.

THANKS!



Elphaba said:


> I will try and update this weekly. If there are any events that you would like included, please PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> -


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the info! 

FYI, Rihanna's pulled out... Promoter says Rihanna?s Dubai concert is off - Music- msnbc.com


----------



## calypsocooler (May 7, 2009)

Thanks!
Looking forward to the updates


----------



## janeth (May 20, 2009)

is that truth david vendetta performing in quantium on may the 25th monday?? why mondayyyyy


----------



## portermisch (May 29, 2009)

Wow! Dubai does have a lot of activities. I love this place and also because they're tax free!


----------

